# Texas Heat Wave - July 22-24, 2016



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Who's going? Looks like I'll be there with a media pass taking photos for the event. Let me know if you guys definitely want me to swing by and snap some of your car (not like I wouldn't anyway!). I'll give my car audio folks a deal on some.


----------

